# Is this the 109v13/14 cockpit?



## blueskies (Jul 16, 2014)

Found this photo online while searching for information about the v13/14 cockpits.

It appears to be a b model cockpit without a gunsight, some differences in instrumentation, and what appears to by a ring style control stick.


----------

